# Type of paint?



## Cinnamonxv (Jul 27, 2009)

i researched this but i cant find a reasonable answer. Soo Some people have said acrylic paint would do fine but i can never find acrylic paint to spray so could i like brush it? like instead of spraying it paint it naturally


----------



## Rich Rice (Feb 5, 2008)

Many of the lacquers used in automotive applications are acrylic lacquers. Brushed finishes are pretty tough to get right. I'd suggest going to an auto paint place and ask them questions.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

automotive paint dealers can mix any paint into a spray can for you now. works great for projects like this.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

If you stop by the automotive section of Canadian Tire you'll find a selection of Duplicolor brand paints that will work just fine. The real trick is to find something for clear coats that works well. One of your best options for clear is to find a source for Mohawk stringed instrument lacquer. Check their website for a distributor near you. Good luck!

Mike


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

So, when it comes to resonance, would these suggestions be non-problematic? Or do you think these would hinder/dampen vibration in the way that cheap poly finishes would compared to Nitrocellulose?

Or if you use automotive paint will it be fine as long as you don't put a finish on?


----------



## Rich Rice (Feb 5, 2008)

Automotive paint is fine, you can clearcoat it, too. Just do a test on scrap to ensure compatibility.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Here's a happy accident that happened to me this weekend. The result of putting the wrong kind of clear coat ("DO NOT USE OVER ENAMEL") on the wrong kind of paint. On a pedal, it looks cool and cured hard enough to be usefull...on a guitar, I wouldn't think you'd be thrilled.


----------



## Cinnamonxv (Jul 27, 2009)

Rich Rice said:


> Automotive paint is fine, you can clearcoat it, too. Just do a test on scrap to ensure compatibility.


Sooyour saying i can buy automotive paint i could spray? than clear coat it to? but doesnt automotive paint have a coat on it when it drys?


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Cinnamonxv said:


> Sooyour saying i can buy automotive paint i could spray? than clear coat it to? but doesnt automotive paint have a coat on it when it drys?


Yes, automotive paint is fine (it's all Fender ever used back in the day). I'm not sure what you mean by auto paint "having a coat". As I mentioned above, Duplicolor brand auto paint will work just fine. 

The reaction that Keto got on the pedal was because of an incompatibility between the colour coat and the clear. That usually happens with newer Krylon brand paint and nitro clear.

Mike


----------



## Rich Rice (Feb 5, 2008)

I have used automotive paint without problems for many years. Fender did the same. Obviously, things have changed over the years, but most automotive lacquers are acrylic lacquers. Once the lacquer has cured, it can be wetsanded and top coated with a clear lacquer, such as Deft, Watco, Mohawk, etc. The key is to build the top coats slowly, not too thick, and not too many coats at once. Lacquers melt into each successive coat, so less is more.


----------



## Rich Rice (Feb 5, 2008)

Mike Potvin said:


> Yes, automotive paint is fine (it's all Fender ever used back in the day). I'm not sure what you mean by auto paint "having a coat". As I mentioned above, Duplicolor brand auto paint will work just fine.
> 
> The reaction that Keto got on the pedal was because of an incompatibility between the colour coat and the clear. That usually happens with newer Krylon brand paint and nitro clear.
> 
> Mike


Yes, Krylon changed their formula, I would avoid their product for guitar work. Their old stuff was compatible, but no longer. Dupli-Color has been consistently good. 

Nice guitars, Mike.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Rich Rice said:


> Yes, Krylon changed their formula, I would avoid their product for guitar work. Their old stuff was compatible, but no longer. Dupli-Color has been consistently good.
> 
> Nice guitars, Mike.


Thanks Rich. I'm a fan of you and your Dad's work. You gotta' tell me how to trick my familly into joining me in the shop some day


----------



## Cinnamonxv (Jul 27, 2009)

Alright thanks guys! i love this forum!!! i been trying to find a solution but i couldnt find anything intill now


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

thanks a lot rich. cause of this thread, i know where to go to find all my guitar refinishing products. there's a mohawk store 15 minutes away! i hope it's open to retail though


----------



## Rich Rice (Feb 5, 2008)

Mike Potvin said:


> Thanks Rich. I'm a fan of you and your Dad's work. You gotta' tell me how to trick my familly into joining me in the shop some day


Well, truth be told- I'm the dad.. I have been accused of breeding band members and co-workers.. LOL


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Rich Rice said:


> Well, truth be told- I'm the dad.. I have been accused of breeding band members and co-workers.. LOL


Doh!  There's an army of you guys! I can never keep you and Chris straight in my head. And now you've got another son winding pickups if I'm not mistaken. An army I tell you!


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

does anyone know if the paint from general paints would work fine? im planning to get a custom color from them in an aerosol can, and im going to use a nitro finish


----------



## Rich Rice (Feb 5, 2008)

Overt1 said:


> does anyone know if the paint from general paints would work fine? im planning to get a custom color from them in an aerosol can, and im going to use a nitro finish


I can't say for sure, but if you are having a custom color done up then you should tell them what you plan to do. That way _they_ will make sure it is compatible.


----------

